# Windows XP boot loop - hangs on agpCPQ.sys!!



## madascheese (May 9, 2008)

Hi everyone:wave: I hope someone can help with this frustrating problem!!

One of my friends is having a real problem booting her Windows XP PC - she had a powercut one night whilst it was still switched on; when she tried to switch it on again it asks how you want to boot the PC, i.e. safe mode etc, but here's what happens:

- if you select safe mode, nothing happens at all
- if you select safe mode with minimal drivers, again nothing happens
- if you select start windows with last known good configuration, the Windows XP logo appears and it looks like the PC's loading, but then the bloody blue screen of death appears for about a nanosecond and it reboots...I've not been able to read what the BSOD says unfortunately:sigh:
- if you select safe mode with command prompt, the system appears to load all the drivers but then hangs on this:

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\agpCPQ.sys

I had a look on Microsoft help forums and basically found out that agpCPQ.sys is a video driver - is this file causing problems or is it the file that would boot after this? I'm *totally* stuck, I would really appreciate some help if anyone can!! I'd really like to sort something out without having to reinstall the OS if possible...

I've done the following so far - 

1. Checked the order of boot devices on the setup menu, the HDD wasn't first in boot order so I've changed that
2. Tried to use a Windows boot disk I burned onto CD (but I think I may have burned it incorrectly...I basically just burned an iso of WinXP onto a CD-R)
3. Sat and repeatedly cursed at the damn thing!!!!

Does anyone have any suggestions? Sorry if I sound a bit technically illiterate - I'm a real amateur when it comes to computers :-/

Thanks:smile:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day madascheese, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

Do you have your Windows® XP SP2 CD?
If you do, try getting into the command prompt through the *Recovery Console* and type in *fixboot*

Kind Regards,


----------



## madascheese (May 9, 2008)

hey chauffeur2! thanks so much for replying to my question:smile:

I've gone and lost my original CD, probably from when I moved house a while ago...I've read somewhere else on the internet that you can actually make your own boot disk, and from what I've read on other forums I think you're right in that I would need to use the recovery console.

Would using the CD be the only way you reckon this will get fixed?

Thanks again!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Unfortunately this will be the only way.
Ask around your friends and collegues, and see if you can borrow a full Windows XP CD (it'll have to be the same 'flavour' as your installation, i.e: Home or Pro) to do the trick.


----------



## madascheese (May 9, 2008)

Okay, I will do...thanks so much for your help today!ray: You're a star:smile:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

No problems...post back with how you get on.


----------



## jas007 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi
I have the same problem. Any success with the xp cd?


----------



## Smeds (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi,

I am having this problem aswell with a packard bell laptop,

i have been looking on other forums and have noticed alot of them are saying to update the BIOS, i am going to try this tonight and will let you know


----------

